# iMac en écran secondaire, possible de régler la luminosité ?



## zoff (15 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à contrôler la luminosité de mon écran secondaire.

En guise d'écran secondaire c'est un iMac (27" de mi-2010) branché sur un Macbook Pro (13" mi-2017). La connexion entre les deux se fait pas un cable Thunderbolt 2 > Usb-C. Le souci c'est que la luminosité est au maximum et ça me file un mal de tête carabiné dès que je l'utilise un peu longtemps. 
J'ai essayé différentes app mais rien ne semble fonctionner.

Est-ce que l'un ou l'une de vous aurait une solutions ou une idée à me proposer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## maxou56 (15 Février 2021)

zoff a dit:


> La connexion entre les deux se fait pas un cable Thunderbolt 2 > Usb-C


Bonjour,
Plutôt miniDisplayPort > USB-C   



zoff a dit:


> J'ai essayé différentes app mais rien ne semble fonctionner.


Non le réglages de la luminosité des écrans externes ne passe pas par le DisplayPort (ou HDMI...) et le protocole standard DDC.
Mais uniquement par l'USB (ou via USB-C) ou le Thunderbolt (avec les écrans apple ou compatibles avec le protocole apple).



zoff a dit:


> ou une idée à me proposer ?


Avec le clavier de l'iMac cible, les réglages luminosité ne fonctionnent pas?


----------



## zoff (15 Février 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse


> Plutôt miniDisplayPort > USB-C


Oui tu as raison !


> Avec le clavier de l'iMac cible, les réglages luminosité ne fonctionnent pas?


Mais si !!

Mille mercis !
Je n'aurais jamais pensé que ça aurait pu être aussi simple… Et puis comme en général je branche mon clair sur le macbook pro en même temps que l'écran je n'avais même jamais essayé. Je me sens un peu con… en tout cas merci beaucoup ! 
je vais peut-être arriver à attender les nouveaux iMac avant de changer celui là


----------



## Benou2k5 (12 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Plutôt miniDisplayPort > USB-C
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas que zoff avec en plus la contrainte que je n'utilise pas le clavier Mac pour l'écran cible.
En fait j'ai un clavier unique pour mes 2 ordinateurs, et alors qu'il fonctionne parfaitement pour chacun des ordinateurs séparément il n'arrive pas à modifier la luminosité de l'iMac 2010 une fois que je le connecte en écran externe.

seuls les claviers iMac sans fils et filaire arrivent à modifier la luminosité après que j'ai branché l'iMac en écran externe.

Savez=vous ce que je peux faire ?

Est-il possible par exemple de régler la luminosité par défaut pour l'utilisation de l'iMac en écran externe ?


----------

